# 2027 AFRICA CUP OF NATIONS - WHO WILL HOST?



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We haven't figured who will host the 2027 Africa Cup of Nations just yet. But the bid process has just started. The host will be announced at the beginning of next year. The bidders in the running are:

🇧🇼 Botswana and 🇳🇦 Namibia (Joint Bid)
🇧🇫 Burkina Faso
🇲🇦 Morocco
🇸🇳 Senegal
🇹🇿 Tanzania and 🇺🇬 Uganda (Joint Bid)
and
🇿🇲 Zambia

The host will be decided early next year. Who did you think will host? I think Botswana and Namibia could be a fantastic co-hosts.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Every CAN is postponed anyway


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Axelferis said:


> Every CAN is postponed anyway


We'll see about that/ I still think Botswana and Namibia could be a strong joint bid.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

AFCON could have a new host as soon as 2025. Article in French. Football : la CAN 2025 pourra-t-elle se dérouler en Guinée ? – Jeune Afrique


----------



## Bipedal Ape (Feb 16, 2015)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> AFCON could have a new host as soon as 2025. Article in French. Football : la CAN 2025 pourra-t-elle se dérouler en Guinée ? – Jeune Afrique


Morocco obviously


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

Bipedal Ape said:


> Morocco obviously


They are probably the favorites because a lot of other national teams have played home games there and also they are starting to take advantage of some of their proposals from their failed 2026 World Cup bid. Also near neighbors Algeria will no doubt be aggressive to push for hosting duty as they have newly built stadiums. Also South Africa is worth considering as they have leftover infrastructure from Africa’s only World Cup. The race to be the next AFCON host has gotten even more intense not that Guinea are unlikely to host the 2025 edition.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> They are probably the favorites because a lot of other national teams have played home games there and also they are starting to take advantage of some of their proposals from their failed 2026 World Cup bid. Also near neighbors Algeria will no doubt be aggressive to push for hosting duty as they have newly built stadiums. Also South Africa is worth considering as they have leftover infrastructure from Africa’s only World Cup. The race to be the next AFCON host has gotten even more intense not that Guinea are unlikely to host the 2025 edition.


Well Botswana and Namibia are possible favorites for 2027.


----------



## Bipedal Ape (Feb 16, 2015)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> They are probably the favorites because a lot of other national teams have played home games there and also they are starting to take advantage of some of their proposals from their failed 2026 World Cup bid. Also near neighbors Algeria will no doubt be aggressive to push for hosting duty as they have newly built stadiums. Also South Africa is worth considering as they have leftover infrastructure from Africa’s only World Cup. The race to be the next AFCON host has gotten even more intense not that Guinea are unlikely to host the 2025 edition.


South Africa have no interest in hosting it. Meanwhile Morocco basically runs CAF


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

Bipedal Ape said:


> South Africa have no interest in hosting it. Meanwhile Morocco basically runs CAF


Seems fair enough. Morocco seems like the best replacement host along with Egypt and South Africa. Although I will expect an aggressive campaign from Algeria to be replacement hosts for the 2025 edition should Morocco be the favorites to do so. Morocco will probably host the 2029 Club World Cup to complement Spain and Portugal hosting the 2030 World Cup (they are favorites to host).


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I heard this week that Tanzania and Uganda could announce their joint bid.








Motsepe encourages Uganda/Tanzania joint bid for 2027 AFCON - Inside World Football


July 15 – Confederation of African Football (CAF) president Patrice Motsepe has said he is in favour of the CECAFA region hosting the 2027 Africa Cup of Nations. On a working visit in Uganda, Motsepe, in an electric blue suit, said: “This region (CECAFA) has not hosted the Africa Cup of Nations...




www.insideworldfootball.com


----------



## falkoche (Aug 27, 2015)

Algeria inchaalah


----------



## Bipedal Ape (Feb 16, 2015)

These are the countries that should have hosted AFCON after 2010 by CAF botched everything as usual. Giving this tournament to Gabon and Equatorial Guinea repeatedly, effecting Covid ban in Cameroon yet there is no Covid impact in Africa, Giving Guinea hosting rights for some reason.

Algeria
Zambia
Ethiopia
Tanzania
Morocco


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I still think Botswana and Namibia or Tanzania and Uganda could host in 2027.


----------



## falkoche (Aug 27, 2015)

Light Tower said:


> I still think Botswana and Namibia or Tanzania and Uganda could host in 2027.


No, Algeria inchaalah


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm surprised Kenya and the DRC haven't hosted an African Nations Cup yet. How come?


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

Light Tower said:


> I heard this week that Tanzania and Uganda could announce their joint bid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A tournament in East Africa might be good as a boost for the game there. They seem to be the weakest region.


----------



## Bipedal Ape (Feb 16, 2015)

Jim856796 said:


> I'm surprised Kenya and the DRC haven't hosted an African Nations Cup yet. How come?


DRC is unstable.

Kenya govt does not invest in sports infrastructure. There is no real stadium outside Nairobi. CAF had to withdraw AFCON to Kenya in the 90s and also CHAN in 2010s due to lack of preparation.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

Nigeria and Benin might host the 2025 AFCON. Nigeria may co-host 2025 Afcon with Benin Republic – Pinnick | Goal.com


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> Nigeria and Benin might host the 2025 AFCON. Nigeria may co-host 2025 Afcon with Benin Republic – Pinnick | Goal.com


However, i heard it's not gonna happen for Nigeria to host in 2025 and remains in Guinea









CAF debunks Nigeria's AFCON 2025 bid claims, insists Guinea holds right


The Confederation of African Football (CAF) has denied claims it is considering stripping Guinea of the hosting rights of the 2025 Africa Cup of Nations.




dailypost.ng


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

Light Tower said:


> However, i heard it's not gonna happen for Nigeria to host in 2025 and remains in Guinea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guinea does not have the stadiums to host it and I doubt they can build them on time to 2025. This is something we have to wait and see to find out.


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

[OFFICIAL] Algeria (CHAN 2023 & AFCON U-17 2023 hosts) to bid for hosting AFCON 2027, and expresses a desire to replace Guinea if the AFCON 2025 is withdrawn from it:
CAN 2027 : l'Algérie dépose son dossier pour accueillir la prochaine Coupe d'Afrique des Nations
Organisation de la CAN-2027: L’Algérie déjà écartée ?
Organisation de la CAN 2027 : l'Algérie se lance dans la course
[NOTE] Morocco denies being a candidate for hosting AFCON 2027, but remains another favorites to replace Guinea for AFCON 2025
CAN 2027 : Le Maroc dément être candidat | Africa Foot United


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

so far we have:
*AFCON 2025*
*Guinea (original hosts)*
*Possible bids if Guinea withdrawn: *
Algeria
Nigeria & Benin
Morocco 

*AFCON 2027:*
Algeria *(favorites with strongest bid)*
Senegal
Burkina Faso *(weakest bid)*
Zambia
Botswana & Namibia *(joint bid)*
Tanzania & Uganda *(joint bid) *


----------



## falkoche (Aug 27, 2015)

Algeria 2025 inchalah


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

falkoche said:


> Algeria 2025 inchalah


I think it's gonna be 
Morocco 2025
Algeria 2027 
East Africa 2029 
Southern Africa 2031


----------



## falkoche (Aug 27, 2015)

zakizakari222 said:


> I think it's gonna be
> Morocco 2025
> Algeria 2027
> East Africa 2029
> Southern Africa 2031


never ever, Algeria 2025 or war or tchitchi


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

zakizakari222 said:


> so far we have:
> *AFCON 2025*
> *Guinea (original hosts)*
> *Possible bids if Guinea withdrawn: *
> ...


If Guinea does not pan out I think Morocco will get it as they have the infrastructure to do so and they carried Africa for their 2026 World Cup bid and likely will do the same with a 2030 World Cup bid. As for 2027 I think Algeria makes sense from a practical standpoint but to make sure all of Africa is represented I think that the Tanzania/Uganda bid probably looks the strongest apart from Algeria.


----------



## falkoche (Aug 27, 2015)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> If Guinea does not pan out I think Morocco will get it as they have the infrastructure to do so and they carried Africa for their 2026 World Cup bid and likely will do the same with a 2030 World Cup bid. As for 2027 I think Algeria makes sense from a practical standpoint but to make sure all of Africa is represented I think that the Tanzania/Uganda bid probably looks the strongest apart from Algeria.


In your dream, Algeria 2025 inshaalah.


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> If Guinea does not pan out I think Morocco will get it as they have the infrastructure to do so and they carried Africa for their 2026 World Cup bid and likely will do the same with a 2030 World Cup bid. As for 2027 I think Algeria makes sense from a practical standpoint but to make sure all of Africa is represented I think that the Tanzania/Uganda bid probably looks the strongest apart from Algeria.


I agree with your pov regarding the 2025 edition, *CAF *will decide to change *Guinea *as the host due to the lack of progress with preparations and *Morocco *is a good candidate. 
but in 2027 we don't really see any serious competitors to *Algeria*"s bid, for example: *Burkina Faso* even had to play in *Morocco *in previous games since they barely have an approved field by *CAF *and they want to host *AFCON*? make it make sense, and for *Tanzania/Uganda*'s bid, they need much more work if they want to compete with *Algeria*.

*Algeria *is ready to host two african competitions in 2023, including the *CHAN *in 5 or even 6 venues altho *CAF *only requires three stadiums, which shows how much the country is being serious about getting back to its position as a strong hosting african nation like it was back in the 70s-90s.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

zakizakari222 said:


> I agree with your pov regarding the 2025 edition, *CAF *will decide to change *Guinea *as the host due to the lack of progress with preparations and *Morocco *is a good candidate.
> but in 2027 we don't really see any serious competitors to *Algeria*"s bid, for example: *Burkina Faso* even had to play in *Morocco *in previous games since they barely have an approved field by *CAF *and they want to host *AFCON*? make it make sense, and for *Tanzania/Uganda*'s bid, they need much more work if they want to compete with *Algeria*.
> 
> *Algeria *is ready to host two african competitions in 2023, including the *CHAN *in 5 or even 6 venues altho *CAF *only requires three stadiums, which shows how much the country is being serious about getting back to its position as a strong hosting african nation like it was back in the 70s-90s.


I know Algeria is the strongest one for 2027 but CAF might want to not have a country in the north of Africa host it if Morocco is Guinea’s replacement host. It makes sense not to have the same tournament in the same region on consecutive editions.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

If Guinea drops out of 2025, maybe 2029 or 2031 would be good enough and would let Guinea to get more time to get ready to host.


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> I know Algeria is the strongest one for 2027 but CAF might want to not have a country in the north of Africa host it if Morocco is Guinea’s replacement host. It makes sense not to have the same tournament in the same region on consecutive editions.


are we gonna act like CAF didn't actually have the tournament in the same two regions on previous consecutive editions?
*NORTH AFRICA*: *Egypt *(1986) *Morocco *(1988) *Algeria *(1990)
*NORTH AFRICA*: *Tunsia *(2004) - *Egypt *(2006) 
*CENTRAL AFRICA*: *Gabon *(2017) - *Cameroon *(2019)* before changing the host
*WEST AFRICA*: *Ivory Coast* (2023) - *Guinea *(2025)

SO *Morocco & Algeria* have previously hosted two consecutive editions, in 1988 &1990, and they can do it again in 2025 & 2027.


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

Light Tower said:


> If Guinea drops out of 2025, maybe 2029 or 2031 would be good enough and would let Guinea to get more time to get ready to host.


they were given the rights to host in 2015, a whole 10 years in advance, but they didnt do anything in the previous 7 years, 
I doubt that they have any real political will to host the tournament at all.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

zakizakari222 said:


> are we gonna act like CAF didn't actually have the tournament in the same two regions on previous consecutive editions?
> *NORTH AFRICA*: *Egypt *(1986) *Morocco *(1988) *Algeria *(1990)
> *NORTH AFRICA*: *Tunsia *(2004) - *Egypt *(2006)
> *CENTRAL AFRICA*: *Gabon *(2017) - *Cameroon *(2019)* before changing the host
> ...


You forgot Equatorial Guinea hosted it in 2015 to make it possibly three in a row for central Africa. I am not denying that Morocco (assuming Guinea is stripped of their rights) and Algeria are the two favorites but what I was saying is that there is good reason to think CAF would want to spread the tournament throughout the continent.


----------



## Bipedal Ape (Feb 16, 2015)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> It makes sense not to have the same tournament in the same region on consecutive editions.


CAF doesn't care about such. They already showed with that fiasco of giving central Africa like 4 AFCONS. And how they handled the attempt to host CAF Champions League final in one venue.


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

Bipedal Ape said:


> CAF doesn't care about such. They already showed with that fiasco of giving central Africa like 4 AFCONS. And how they handled the attempt to host CAF Champions League final in one venue.


exactly, so Algeria & Morocco are very likely the next hosts.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

falkoche said:


> Algeria inchaalah





falkoche said:


> No, Algeria inchaalah





falkoche said:


> never ever, Algeria 2025 or war or tchitchi





falkoche said:


> In your dream, Algeria 2025 inshaalah.


Well, judging by these reactions, I guess this guy _has_ brought up a good point. Algeria only hosted the African Nations Cup _once_, in 1990, and that was with only two venues (Algiers and Annaba), while South Africa and Egypt have each hosted twice since then. Frankly, the venue at Algiers looks like an easy choice for a FIFA World Cup Final or an Olympic main stadium, and it could be built-out at anytime with an extending of its upper tier at its east stand. Get four more venues outside of Algiers and Annaba for Algeria's next hosting, and then we'll talk. If only we could just get that Baraki Stadium fit for opening already...

Also, it's a real shame African Nations Cup hosts NEVER want to build large football-only stadiums. And what I don't understand is why Nigeria can't host an AFCoN all by itself (they want to shoot for a joint-bid with Benin), or why Guinea is in danger of pulling out as host for 2025.


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

Jim856796 said:


> Get four more venues outside of Algiers and Annaba for Algeria's next hosting, and then we'll talk.


*well, here's your answer:* 
beside the four venues that are in Algiers (3) & Annaba (1), *here's the other 4: *
1- Oran New Olympic Stadium, 40,000 (to host CHAN 2023)
2- Hamlaoui Stadium in Constantine, 30,000 (to host CHAN 2023)
3- Tizi Ouzou's New Stadium, 56,000 (under Construction)
4- Sig New Stadium in Mescara, 25,000 
bonus venues:
5- Tchaker Stadium in Blida, 36,000
6- Sidi Bel Abbes Stadium, 60,000 (needs renovation)
7- Ahmed Zabana Stadium in Oran, 40,000 
*notice*: CAF only requires 6 stadiums for AFCON, Algeria can afford 11 venues. 
*so are talking or not?*


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We'll see when the evaluation report is finalized.


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

Light Tower said:


> We'll see when the evaluation report is finalized.


you know there's no evaluation report in CAF, don't you? this is not FIFA World Cup bidding, if CAF ever made an evaluation reports Cameroon would never host the 2022 AFCON.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

But Cameroon hosted the 2022 AFCON in the end.


----------

